# Indiana back roads ride report



## Antonio_B (Dec 9, 2005)

I made a promise to MB1 in his "Some thoughts on RBR..." thread that I'd take my camera along on my next ride. I'm displeased to announce that it's taken me this long to get back on my bike. Please pardon my bitterness... 

As soon as I cross Olio Rd/Mt Comfort Road and get past this neighborhood, I'm in farmland:

View attachment 104736


I come to the intersection of W900N and N500W and take a right. The farmers are out tending to their crops.

View attachment 104737


View attachment 104738


Crossing the railroad tracks at 67/32 is treacherous. Not only are the tracks bordered by large splintering railroad ties, these little potholes - 6-8 inches wide and about a foot deep - line boths sides of the track.

View attachment 104739


I make it through unscathed

View attachment 104740


I continue down N500W to W700N passing more farmland on the way

View attachment 104745


View attachment 104746


View attachment 104747


then east on 700 

View attachment 104748


where I capture some opportunistic little plants vying for sunlight among the cornstalks

View attachment 104749


View attachment 104750


I pass this place everytime I come this way but I don't ever remember seeing the sign:

View attachment 104751


View attachment 104752


Continuing on, I take a quick pic of some recently tilled land across the road...

View attachment 104753


And easily avoid this sand worm looking for some lunch. 

View attachment 104754


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Great pics... what temps are you dealing with this time of year?

I'll be in IND next week...I plan on riding


----------



## Antonio_B (Dec 9, 2005)

On I go and come up to a farm

View attachment 104758


that's been around a while:

View attachment 104759


View attachment 104760


These are the roads that I love to ride....one can really get up a good speed when the wind is with you. But lordy help you if it's a headwind.

View attachment 104761


Some crib (it's bigger than it looks in the picture):

View attachment 104762


----------



## Antonio_B (Dec 9, 2005)

I cross Fortville Pike and snap a quick pic of the Mayor's house. 

View attachment 104763


Shortly after this was taken, I heard two people arguing inside. In a moment, an empty beer keg comes flying out the window followed shortly thereafter by a woman I assume to be the Mayor's wife. She was mumbling something about an insignificant cost differential of Busch Light versus Milwaukee's Best Light. Meh.

I take a left (going north) on N50W and head up to Fortville proper.

View attachment 104764


Eventually I come to the junkyard and smile for the camera. I'm such a ham.

View attachment 104766


View attachment 104767


View attachment 104768


----------



## Antonio_B (Dec 9, 2005)

On my way up towards Pendleton:

View attachment 104769


In a surprise move, I decide *NOT* to follow:

View attachment 104770


And instead, take a right onto:

View attachment 104771


Oh yeah, baby! It's beginning to look like a p()rn movie plot: lone biker out for an afternoon ride takes a wrong turn and ends up at a women's prison and is forced to 'perform' for all the inmates. A page right out of Spirito's book, I'd say. :yikes: 

This is beginning to look rather "Deliverance"-ish.

View attachment 104772


Hmmm. Am I being set up?

View attachment 104773


----------



## Antonio_B (Dec 9, 2005)

On my way up the road, I take a left on S650W and notice a smell. A really _bad_ smell. I think it may be the inhabitants of the mobile home or the horse farm across the street. I'm wrong on both counts:

View attachment 104774


I cross Fall Creek:

View attachment 104775


and come to a unique structure. I hazard a guess that it was used to fill rail road cars with grain from nearby fields. If you've got any idea, please share!

View attachment 104776

View attachment 104777

View attachment 104778

View attachment 104779



View attachment 104780

View attachment 104781


I go up a short hill, make a loop and go back the way I came. I'm determined to see how Reformatory Road got it's name.

But wait....time for a pit stop. These catch my eye and since I'm fascinated by old machinery and the like, I snap some pics:

View attachment 104782


View attachment 104783


View attachment 104784

View attachment 104785

View attachment 104786


On my first trip by, I didn't see anyone around. On my way back, I spotted a man out in the yard and asked if he minded me taking some pics of the tractors. He didn't mind at all in fact, and was more than happy to tell me all about them. His name was Kevin, and these implements are all owned by him, his uncle and his cousins. They acquire them from old farms, restore them and take them to tractor shows around the midwest. I asked what sort of things the farmers would do with them. After all, they didn't look very mobile. 

He said that they were workhorses being, for lack of a better term, mobile steam generators. There were pulleys to attach large fan belts which would run things like large mill saws to cut lumber and power just about anything else that a farmer would need. 

Starting them would take at least two hours: the farmer would fill it with water, and light a fire (using either coal or wood). It would take some time for the heat to build up enough for steam to be generated. Add that to a full day of work in the fields and you'd have one hell of a workday on your hands. 

We must have talked for a good twenty minutes before I made my way down the road to see what awaited me. Kevin, I know you'll most likely never read this, but thanks for taking the time to talk to some wierdo in lycra asking what must have sounded like the dumbest questions you've ever heard.


----------



## Antonio_B (Dec 9, 2005)

Dave Hickey said:
 

> Great pics... what temps are you dealing with this time of year?
> 
> I'll be in IND next week...I plan on riding


This past week was really very nice. Mornings have been cool but afternoons offer some perfect riding weather (60s and 70s).

Where are you going to be in Ind?

If you're anywhere close to Indy, PM me. I'd love to ride if you've got the time!


----------



## Antonio_B (Dec 9, 2005)

Paydirt!

Sadly, it's no Women's prison, but interesting, just the same:

This is the Pendleton Industrial Complex or some such thing. It seems to be a "prison lite" for the big boys down the road a bit.

View attachment 104788


A training area for the guards, I presume:

View attachment 104789


View attachment 104790


What have we got here? Pendleton Correctional Facility. Well, I'll be. 

View attachment 104791


View attachment 104792


View attachment 104796

If any of you care, I believe this is where Iron MIke Tyson did his time for raping a woman in an Indianapolis hotel. Of course, if I'm wrong, please correct me.

What a backdrop for a golf game: a forty-foot prison wall. Fore!

View attachment 104795


----------



## Antonio_B (Dec 9, 2005)

On my way back home, I stop at a couple of cemeteries. 

View attachment 104799


At the first one, I notice a little pink headstone. Turns out it's the burial site of an infant girl.  

I stop, remove my helmet and clear off some dirt from this stone placed on the grave:

View attachment 104800


Can't linger too long lest I get mired down with emotion. So, it's back on the road.

View attachment 104801


View attachment 104802


View attachment 104803


I stop at another cemetery and snap a few pics. This is a little less depressing:

View attachment 104804


View attachment 104805


View attachment 104806

View attachment 104807

View attachment 104808

View attachment 104809

View attachment 104810


----------



## Antonio_B (Dec 9, 2005)

Coming back into Hamilton cty, I see this farmhouse which always brings Andrew Wyeth to mind. 

View attachment 104811


Getting closer to home:

View attachment 104812


View attachment 104813


View attachment 104814


Two days earlier, I bought a four pack of this beer while picking up a keg for a party that weekend. It was just sitting on the counter waiting for some sucker like to me to buy it. 

Ironically I opened one up post-ride, and the wife said that, upon first taste, my face was not unlike the horse's here. A pox on your breweries, Kentucky! 

View attachment 104815


----------



## haiku d'etat (Apr 28, 2001)

WOW! very nice!!!!!!!!! looks like IL roads i've perused during brevets awhile back.  same hills. 

btw nice bike.


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

lolz.....flu clinic at the waste water plant.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

Sweet report, and welcome to the club. That's a perfect report, even with the gratuitous shaven-leg shots.


----------



## Antonio_B (Dec 9, 2005)

haiku d'etat said:


> WOW! very nice!!!!!!!!! looks like IL roads i've perused during brevets awhile back.  same hills.
> 
> btw nice bike.


Thanks, teh J's!! Glad you like. These roads are excellent for riding: virtually no traffic and peoples is friendly. 

Next year I hope I get to meet ya down in Memphis for the 3 State 3 Mountain ride.


----------



## Antonio_B (Dec 9, 2005)

teh moreon said:


> lolz.....flu clinic at the waste water plant.


Dude...._this_ was your 4000th post? 

Bummer.


----------



## Antonio_B (Dec 9, 2005)

DrRoebuck said:


> even with the gratuitous shaven-leg shots.


What? That's not compulsory?  



DrRoebuck said:


> Sweet report, and welcome to the club.


BTW, thanks doc!


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

You know, this is a really neat post. It is great to see where other folks ride and better yet to get a guided tour of the oddities of an area.

2 thumbs way up.

BTW I have got to say that I have always known better than to buy Horse Piss Beer.


----------



## stevee (Feb 4, 2005)

I was really enjoying your pics until my cheap laptop ran out of memory, so I'll have to finish checking it out on the desktop. Just wanted to jump in to let folks know that Iron Mike did his time at the Indiana Youth Center in Painfield as Charlie calls it. My wife was a CO at the time and guarded Mike. She described him as soft spoken and respectful; just don't try to snatch the phone from him when his time is up.


----------



## Antonio_B (Dec 9, 2005)

MB1 said:


> You know, this is a really neat post. It is great to see where other folks ride and better yet to get a guided tour of the oddities of an area.
> 
> 2 thumbs way up.


Thanks, MB! That one was for you. 



MB1 said:


> BTW I have got to say that I have always known better than to buy Horse Piss Beer.


Well thanks for the heads up. You could have spared me the resulting nausea.


----------



## GirchyGirchy (Feb 12, 2004)

Antonio_B said:


> Ironically I opened one up post-ride, and the wife said that, upon first taste, my face was not unlike the horse's here. A pox on your breweries, Kentucky!


Yeah, that stuff's not good. Try Kentucky Ale next time, it's not bad. I volunteered at that brewery a couple of times, that was fun. Not like they had to twist my arm, either.

I like Ale 8 as far as KY drinks go. Mix with some vanilla vodka....mmmmm.

Nice pictures, by the way! I swear I've ridden on some of those, but many look the same after a while. Interesting stuff!


----------



## GirchyGirchy (Feb 12, 2004)

Dave Hickey said:


> Great pics... what temps are you dealing with this time of year?
> 
> I'll be in IND next week...I plan on riding


Where you gonna be? I'm in Columbus if you'll be around. You could stop by the plant for a tour, too...it's right off I65.

Temps have been nice, highs around 75-80 this week. I'm doing the Great Ghost Ride Ramble on Saturday down in St. Leon, organized by the Cincy Cycle Club. It's a great ride through the countryside.


----------



## Antonio_B (Dec 9, 2005)

stevee said:


> I was really enjoying your pics until my cheap laptop ran out of memory, so I'll have to finish checking it out on the desktop. Just wanted to jump in to let folks know that Iron Mike did his time at the Indiana Youth Center in Painfield as Charlie calls it. My wife was a CO at the time and guarded Mike. She described him as soft spoken and respectful; just don't try to snatch the phone from him when his time is up.


Awesome! Thanks for the clarification, stevee.

PS - Sorry to bog down your laptop.


----------



## indysteel (Jul 21, 2006)

Nice pics, AB. To think that I went all the way to Tennessee to ride when Fortville and all its charm is just 20 miles from my house! 

Just an FYI that the 3-State, 3-Mountain Challenge is in Chattanooga, not Memphis.


----------



## stevee (Feb 4, 2005)

Antonio_B said:


> Awesome! Thanks for the clarification, stevee.
> 
> PS - Sorry to bog down your laptop.


I'm back on the lappy which pulled down a few more pics since I closed some other windows but I still got a long way to go. Was afraid I might have made a fux pux and stuck my fork in your plate by posting in this thread instead of the Lownje one, but I see others chiming in. Looks some nice long flats over there, just what I need after the Hilly.


----------



## Antonio_B (Dec 9, 2005)

indysteel said:


> Nice pics, AB. To think that I went all the way to Tennessee to ride when Fortville and all its charm is just 20 miles from my house!
> 
> Just an FYI that the 3-State, 3-Mountain Challenge is in Chattanooga, not Memphis.


Thanks, Indy. Yeah, there's a lot to be seen up there in the Fortville/Pendleton area, though making a 7-day/600-mile trip out of it would get tiresome, I'm sure. ; )

And just for pointing out that I was wrong with the location of the 3S,3M ride, you have to ride it with me and Girchy Girchy next year.


----------



## GirchyGirchy (Feb 12, 2004)

Antonio_B said:


> And just for pointing out that I was wrong with the location of the 3S,3M ride, you have to ride it with me and Girchy Girchy next year.


You're on! Did you make it there this year? I was busy and had to pass on it, but really want to go next year. Pick me up on the way and I'll pay for Thai Smile once we get there.


----------



## Reynolds531 (Nov 8, 2002)

*Where are the dogs?*

Great report! It reminds me of Northwest Ohio where I grew up and road my Schwinn Continental in the mid 70’s. The only thing missing is some dog pictures. It always seemed like every farmhouse had a dog that loved to chase us. I have no nostalgia for a growling dog along with a strong headwind.


----------



## Antonio_B (Dec 9, 2005)

Reynolds531 said:


> Great report! It reminds me of Northwest Ohio where I grew up and road my Schwinn Continental in the mid 70’s. The only thing missing is some dog pictures. It always seemed like every farmhouse had a dog that loved to chase us. I have no nostalgia for a growling dog along with a strong headwind.


You know, I've only ever seen two dogs _total_ on this route. 

One of them was a big Newfoundland at a house just to the left of the intersection of W900N and N600W (the second picture in the series). It ran full speed at me as I passed and stopped dead at the edge of the road, barking menacingly. I called it over in an attempt to make friends but it ran away from me like I'd hit with a bat.

The other was a dog that had been injured and was favoring it's rear leg. I tried to call that one over to me as well but it ran away. What a fiasco that was...

Headwinds? Oh, I've seen plenty of those out here. This time of year is bad with all the soil being blown around and getting in the eyes. Fun times!


----------



## stevee (Feb 4, 2005)

Finished viewing your pics. Great job, thats what I call "farm out" if I may take the liberty of using a tired old cliche. The photo captioned plants vying for sunlight among the cornstalks did not fill my imagination with thoughts of morning glorys.


----------



## 633 (Feb 10, 2004)

Very cool - pics of home! I grew up down in Morgantown, about an hour south of there. I ride occasionally when I get back to Indiana and always enjoy it. It's a little different than riding in Texas. What are these "trees?" What is this "shade" on my route?


----------



## Sprocket - Matt (Sep 13, 2005)

HOME!!!
I Ride those roads all the time, I can't believe you didn't bother to go just about
3 miles beyond the prison into Pendleton and get a shot of the Falls in "Downtown".
(guess I'll have to ride out there in the next few days)

The other place to look for dogs is just up the road at the next intersection you come to if you head north from those odd looking grain loaders... yep, grain loaders, but not for trains, for trucks... On the s.e. corner there, watch out for a pair of Boxers, if their out, they know how to cut the corner and catch up... 

PENDLETON PRISON..
Yes, Mike Tyson spent time there... 
Yes, it's a crappy round of golf, unless you are the warden...

YES !!! It's a beautiful bike... Sweet Ride.
And THANKS, I was super happy to open this thread and see Fall Creek...
That little jaunt over 1025 S. is pretty too, that whole area with the S turn, and then your shot of the new bridge, and then up to the top of what we always call "Graveyard Hill", not that it's gonna kill anyone, but because (as your photo showed) Fortville Cemetary is at the top.... I'll try to remember to snap a shot of the Golf Ball Mailbox at 1025 and St. Rd. 13 as well... THANKS AGAIN... Great shots.


----------



## Antonio_B (Dec 9, 2005)

633 said:


> Very cool - pics of home! I grew up down in Morgantown, about an hour south of there. I ride occasionally when I get back to Indiana and always enjoy it. It's a little different than riding in Texas. What are these "trees?" What is this "shade" on my route?


Well, next time you come home, PM me and we'll schedule a ride!


----------



## Antonio_B (Dec 9, 2005)

Sprocket - Matt said:


> HOME!!!
> I Ride those roads all the time, I can't believe you didn't bother to go just about
> 3 miles beyond the prison into Pendleton and get a shot of the Falls in "Downtown".
> (guess I'll have to ride out there in the next few days)
> ...


1) Damn Matt, I wonder how many times we've passed each other on these roads!

2) I've only ever ridden in downtown Pendleton twice. It's really a charming place and the area where the public park is especially nice. People are always so friendly to cyclists out there, too. 

3) Thankfully, I've never seen the boxers to which you refer. 

4) Any idea what that large property is just past the bridge on the left as you head up Graveyard Hill? 

5) PM me next time you're up for a ride. I've been trying to get up with crumjack as well. I'd love to do a mini-midwest RBR gathering and ride up that way!


----------



## Sprocket - Matt (Sep 13, 2005)

I would wonder how many times we've passed too... 
Except I'd remember your Fondriest.. PRETTY. PRETTY. PRETTY.

The property I think you mentioned is a private residence... I can't tell, the driveway is too long to see past the first couple acre meadow... Fortunately I've never seen any Black SUV caravans coming outta there so I think we're fairly safe.

In fact, we'll be riding out around there this Sat. Morning... I have a buddy who wants to do a Time Trial on a new Mt. Bike (but on the road)... meeting at the Deer Creek Shoppes probably about 9 ish... or 10 ish.. .It's gonna be short (12 miles) but it's a TT for him so it will be intense for him... I'll probably just ride the Roubaix, and not try to push a new best time.


----------



## crumjack (Sep 11, 2005)

Nice pics! Looks like you've captured the essence of central IN riding. 

BTW, I'm still waiting for my ride invitation...


----------



## Antonio_B (Dec 9, 2005)

crumjack said:


> Nice pics! Looks like you've captured the essence of central IN riding.
> 
> BTW, I'm still waiting for my ride invitation...



Dude, you know you don't need an invitation. Just PM me. Hopefully I'll be in town!


----------



## crumjack (Sep 11, 2005)

Antonio_B said:


> Dude, you know you don't need an invitation. Just PM me. Hopefully I'll be in town!


Ah, I'm just messing with you. I forgot the smiley though!:blush2: I've actually riding on the dirt for the past few weeks. I forgot how fun and crazy that can be.


----------



## Sprocket - Matt (Sep 13, 2005)

Hey Crum -
I've been hitting dirt lately too...
Town Run... Did a lap last night before the rains came...
Finished up at about 7:30 in the dark... It was great...
I know it's just our local loop and it's right in town, but I love our local trail.

Which Dirt you been riding in??? Town Run, Westwood, Brown County???


----------



## crumjack (Sep 11, 2005)

Sprocket - Matt said:


> Hey Crum -
> I've been hitting dirt lately too...
> Town Run... Did a lap last night before the rains came...
> Finished up at about 7:30 in the dark... It was great...
> ...


I've been riding Town Run. It is a lot of fun and I really like the new setup. 

I want to get out to Westwood and Brown County. Have never been to those trails. I think I'm going to do the Brown County Breakdown next year.


----------



## GirchyGirchy (Feb 12, 2004)

Brown County's great. They keep adding trails every year, too, so it just gets better and better.

I should go out there, only been once this year!


----------



## Sprocket - Matt (Sep 13, 2005)

Hitting up Brown County State Park for the first time coming up on Nov. 3rd.
I love Westwood, In fact, my wife won't ride Town Run since she's been to Westwood.

"It stinks like the poop filled white river, I like being in the woods"
She hasn't ridden Town Run in almost 3 years now.


----------



## Oldteen (Sep 7, 2005)

Antonio_B said:


> 1) I'd love to do a mini-midwest RBR gathering and ride up that way!


Count me in. 
There's a nice CIBA (Central Indiana Bicycling Asoc.) ride staged out of Falls Park in Pendleton once or twice a year. Falls Park is the central SAG for 4 loops of about 25-26mi each, so some riders do a century. Most ride 50 or 75mi. Would be easy to meet at one of those rides next year.
There's also the annual September Gary's Ride out of Pendleton in August. It's a benefit ride providing scholarships for children of police officers killed in the line of duty. Well run ride, good food, and a good cause.

BTW- Great ride pix of that area! The fall colors make it even better scenery now.


----------



## Sprocket - Matt (Sep 13, 2005)

Also, I'm sure you guys know... but www.HMBA.org

ALL The Local Trails are here cause these guys do it up for us. THANKS GUYS!!!!
Their site has maps, and photos, trail work schedules, and forums as well.
Not to mention great advice on EVERYTHING off road, mechanics, racing, training,
tips and tricks, trailbuilding, advocacy and legislature, charity events, etc. etc.
OK, this is INDIANA maybe we don't have a great expert on DOWNHILLING.

And I can't wait for the Town Run Challenge Park to commence.


----------



## Sprocket - Matt (Sep 13, 2005)

AND THE INDY RBR RIDE THING >>>> I"M THERE...
let's figure it out. I guess it's getting a little colder but whatever.


----------



## crumjack (Sep 11, 2005)

Oldteen said:


> Count me in.
> There's a nice CIBA (Central Indiana Bicycling Asoc.) ride staged out of Falls Park in Pendleton once or twice a year. Falls Park is the central SAG for 4 loops of about 25-26mi each, so some riders do a century. Most ride 50 or 75mi. Would be easy to meet at one of those rides next year.
> There's also the annual September Gary's Ride out of Pendleton in August. It's a benefit ride providing scholarships for children of police officers killed in the line of duty. Well run ride, good food, and a good cause.
> 
> BTW- Great ride pix of that area! The fall colors make it even better scenery now.


I did Gary's Ride this year and it was excellent!

I've been thinking that an IN RBR ride would be fun. 

I'll be at the Gary Fisher demo at Town Run on Saturday if any of you guys are there. I'll be in a red longsleeve jersey with tan baggy shorts so give me a shout. Either I'll say hello or someone will think you're nuts! 

OK, nuff of my rambling...


----------



## Oldteen (Sep 7, 2005)

Late Edit- Gary's Ride is out of Plainfield, not Pendleton. My Bad. Don't have the web address handy, but I understand it is to be an annual benefit ride. 

I ride TRTP some too. Usu on a white Iron Horse Hollowpoint. We could have a mini-RBR meet there before the weather gets too bad.


----------



## Antonio_B (Dec 9, 2005)

Yes...let's get together for a mini-RBR ride. 

As Oldteen says, the scenery is even better now that the leaves are turning and the traffic around these parts is never an issue. 

Anyone want to help plan?


----------



## crumjack (Sep 11, 2005)

Antonio_B said:


> Yes...let's get together for a mini-RBR ride.
> 
> As Oldteen says, the scenery is even better now that the leaves are turning and the traffic around these parts is never an issue.
> 
> Anyone want to help plan?


There are two good CIBA rides coming up on November 17th and 24th. Both leave from southside locales. 
http://www.cibaride.org/nonrepeating/nonrepeating.html

It may be fun to do something aside from the CIBA crowd but these may be good options on short notice.


----------



## Oldteen (Sep 7, 2005)

CIBA also has a repeating Sat AM ride on the northside (out of Cool Creek Park: Caffeine & Carbo's, aka Sat AM Breakfast Ride). Officially, 12mph min speed, but B group is usu around 14-17 & A group has been 21+mph lately. Ride lengths 20-42mi, and stopping to eat is optional.

http://www.cibaride.org/training/repeating.html

I'm tied up the 17th, and the 24th is Thanksgiving weekend.

Daylight is getting short, but PM me if anyone wants to do TRTP (or any northside ride) on short notice.


----------



## Sprocket - Matt (Sep 13, 2005)

I'm game for the Carbo & Caffeine Ride... 
I've done it once, rode with the B group mostly, til I got dropped towards the end of the ride... I'm also booked up except for the 17th., But I'm game for whatever.

OH, and I guess it's worth mentioning...
MY Annual B-day Ride is the 25th...
I'm thinking mt. biking Westwood Park, New Castle.


----------

